# Crossbows for age 65 up



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Apparently there is a bill coming up this session to allow crossbow usage for anyone age 65 on up. What is everyone's thought on it?
Minnesota allows 60 years old and up. Dunno about SD. Montana has no provision for crossbows for disabled at all, for any age! Colorado allows use for medical reasons and seems pretty reasonable.

My own feeling about it is that it would add only a very tiny bit to overall deer harvest, if at all. I wonder if the G &F has the number of bow licenses issued for us old guys over age 65? I doubt there'd be any increase. I don't know anyone my age that still bowhunts , though might be a few. I still scuba dive, too. LOL

I can pull my 65 pound bow back but it hurts like hell! Several years ago after the third extensive back surgery I applied for and got a crossbow tag, Couldnt walk at all so got a shoot out the window Permit too, though have never used that. Now as my back waxes and wanes, I don't use the Xbow all that much, preferring my Mathews, but at 73 I sure welcome the privilege of using the Xbow when I hurt! Some will say go o your doctor and get a note, etc. that kind of medical visit is not covered by any insurance that I know of without cheating on the billing (aka DEFRAUDING the ins co) so it costs money, time,,and is a PITA!

If we allow Scoped in line muzzleloaders (Iprefer a flintlock) and baiting (except for my area) and looking at some of the latest modern computer designed space age bows, I sure can't see not allowing crossbows for old farts! My opinion anyway.....


----------



## bigbuck1953 (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with habitat hugger. This bill should pass.It just might keep a few of us older hunters in the game a bit longer! Oh without the pain in the butt of going through the process of getting the extra permit! I traveled to Kansas with a crossbow this last year. I never fired a shot, but was comfortable in knowing if the right opportunity came by, i could take an ethical shot, that I just cant do anymore with my bow, because of lack of good practice time! I talked to a bunch of local hunters, most using bows, without any negative responses to the crossbow ! Good Bill


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think more than 5% of bowhunters are over 65. I wonder if the Game and Fish has that information. Anyway, I would guess maybe 20% would actually get a crossbow. I know I'll stick to my compound, recurve, and longbow as long as I can. Crossbows are a PITA. Everyone thinks they are great, but I have friends that used them and couldn't wait to get back to their compounds. OK getting off subject. Twenty percent of 5% means 1% of our seniors using compounds. How many deer would that be if their success went from 20 to 25%? Not even noticeable, but I suppose some of the traditionalists will be upset. Not me.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

8 agree Bruce. XBosa aren't what they are cracked to be. They are heavy, ungainly, hard to carry, catch on ever bit of brush, etc. 
their only advantage is when sitting in a blind, they are ready to go.. Their only other advantage might be the stupid aim point sights they all come with! If bowhunters wanted to level the playing field, or even tilt it in traditional bows direction, they would lobby for an iron sights only, or something like regular bows are equipped with, requiring skill, sighting in, tuning, etc. not just out of the box accuracy! 
They could be legalized for anyone, but Do away with the stupid aim points, etc. the. IMO the regular modern compound would have the advantage. Of course, then many would whine " I need aim points and electronic sights and scopes because my eyesight is bad! Huh? At age 30. ? Haven't we heard that one with the in line sub MOA muzzles before??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll bet if I could see well enough my Hawken would be minute of angle. At the state shoot when I was younger my 50 yard offhand was four clover leafed in the X and one flyer a half inch off. Yes, it was first place. 

As for scopes I have a one power on an inline. Still I like my Hawken and would like a flintlock like you have. I tried a fiber optic on my inline. I had a nice buck at 100 yards and the darn thing was so bright I couldn't see the deer. I have had to go from a ghost ring to a smaller aperture so I can see my front sight. I have trifocals, and have tried the progressive, but the progressive really mess up your peripheral vision. My right eye is messed up from UV damage and I may have to learn to shoot left handed. I use my left eye in spotting scopes and range finders now.

I think with crossbows if it's open to those over 65 we will see no difference in deer harvest. As to sights for crossbows I don't think the sights we see on compounds would stand up to the shock of a crossbow. I know my brother has a very expensive crossbow and he has to reserve his string after a dozen shots. They reek havoc on strings. They are a pain in the behind not to be jealous of.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I see this bill is marked "failed" on yer ND G & F website. Being age 73 and qualifying for a medical disability for X bows, I dont have a dog in this fight, but is there anyone out there who knows why it didn't even get out of committee? 
The reason I ask is because when this came up a few years ago about using crossbows for spring turkey hunting, some guy from the Valley City area testified that peiople using crossbows were all buying TACTICAL CROSSBOWS, capable of flinging arrows 800 yards!!! Huh?? This had to be the absolute stupidest testemony I had ever seen or heard of. 
I took my Mathews 65 pound bow and my top of the line Ten Point crossbow and fired them both as close to a 45 degree angle as I could (how I did this is another story!). The modern compound WON, though it was pretty close, within 15 yards or so. Unscientific, but what the heck......
I wonder if this same guy lobbied legislators and did the same kind of intelligence insulting testimony again!?! Someone told me he was a lobbiest for the ND Bowhunters, but I couldn't verify this for sure.

When I read about this testimony andf a few others, I then began to believe that prior to testifying, peopler whould be sworn to tell "the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth!" And charge liars like this with perjury! A person's opinion is one thing and should be encouraged, but deliberate lying is another! 
Anyway, just curious how and why it failed and if the lies about "Tactical Crossbows" we're spewed forth again? Im not for or against crossbows, but am definitely against deliberate LYING in committee herarings!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't find issue in this and don't know why it didn't make it out of committee. I could have got a medical permit years ago but chose to stick with my compound bow. I spot and stalk or still hunt often in heavy brush so the crossbow wasn't gonna fill my needs anyway. I think there is a place for crossbow hunting in ND and I think they should allow it in the gun season. I think if they open the bow season to crossbows the license numbers will skyrocket (due to the difficulty of drawing a gun tag) and would cause licenses to be limited and to go to a draw system. It would have the same effect as allowing modern muzzleloaders into the muzzleloader season had.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am currently recovering from rotator cuff surgery and as soon as I can use a walker they will do both knees. Last fall I used a crossbow for the first time. I have a permit, but like someone said before it would keep some old guys in the game. I sure would like to use my Mathews again, not to mention that expensive custom longbow (Dan Tolke, Whip).


----------

